# Performance Catapults EPS #46



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello everyone. Today I received my Performance Catapult EPS #46 from Jim. I would post a picture of it, but I don't know how yet, but a picture of it can be seen at the Performance Catapult Gallery. The package was shipped to me very quickly and that was a good thing because I was excited to receive it. After unboxing it, I held the slingshot in my hand. The slingshot felt very good in my hands. For me, it is the perfect size for a pocket shooter. The quality on this slingshot is awesome. It came banded with a double latex band which was easy to draw. Upon test firing it, I found the slingshot a joy to shoot and I am accurate with it. I am very happy with my purchase and would recommend Performance Catapults to others to add to their collection. AWESOME SLINGSHOT!

Raymond


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

ye there real nice great craftsmanship from jim!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Jim Slingshots are very nice


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you Raymond!


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Jim,

Your work is awesome and I give credit where it is due. I love the feel of the EPS in my hands.


----------

